

The Concept of Mass - adr
http://www.physics.uoguelph.ca/~des/Phys2320/concept%20of%20mass.pdf

======
lutusp
A few comments.

1\. Why is this marked "scribd"? PDF and scribd are distinct document
types/presentations. Not all PDFs need to be wrapped in a scribd context to be
presentable, and as it happens this one isn't, all to the good.

2\. It's a shame that this PDF is just a scan of the pages of the original,
but it can't be helped -- the text would be easily scannable and convertible
into text, but the equations cannot be (an unsolved scanning problem at the
present time).

3\. Nice article, worth reading.

~~~
adr
If you enjoyed the article you might also enjoy the follow-up by the same
author, 20 years later: [http://arxiv.org/pdf/hep-
ph/0602037v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/hep-ph/0602037v1.pdf)

~~~
lutusp
Thank you, a similar subject, much updated. This discussion of relativistic
mass reminds me in some ways of the debate about whether the concept of force
is overused as well.

